# think the OReilly Factor is gonna get canned?



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

advertisers pulls their ads are piling the fuck on rapidly

Companies pulling their ads from "The O'Reilly Factor"
Mercedes-Benz: _"Yes, we had advertising running on The O'Reilly Factor (we run on most major cable news shows) and it has been reassigned in the midst of this controversy. The allegations are disturbing and, given the importance of women in every aspect of our business, we don't feel this is a good environment in which to advertise our products right now."_
_Hyundai: "Hyundai currently has no advertising on The O'Reilly Factor. We had upcoming advertising spots on the show but are reallocating them due to the recent and disturbing allegations. As a company we seek to partner with companies and programming that share our values of inclusion and diversity. We will continue to monitor and evaluate the situation as we plan future advertising decisions."_
_BMW of North America: "In light of the recent New York Times investigation, BMW of North America has suspended its advertising with 'The O'Reilly Factor.'"_
_Mitsubishi: "Mitsubishi Motors takes these allegations very seriously and we have decided that we will pull our advertising at the present time. We will continue to monitor this situation as we assess our long-term strategy."_
_Lexus: "We take our duties as a responsible advertiser seriously and have been closely monitoring the situation involving 'The O'Reilly Factor.' In response, we have asked our media-buying partners to move all Lexus ad inventory out of the program."_
_Ainsworth Pet Nutrition: "We removed our advertising from the program because of these recent and disturbing allegations."_
_Constant Contact: "Based on the recent allegations and our strong commitment to inclusion, respect and tolerance in the workplace, we have decided to pull Constant Contact's ads from The O'Reilly Factor."_
_Credit Karma: "In light of the recent concerning allegations, we will not be advertising on this show and have asked for our ads to be removed."_
_Bayer: "Bayer supports a safe, respectful and non-abusive environment for women and we have reached out to Fox to voice our concerns regarding this matter. Based on the serious nature of these allegations, we have made the decision to suspend all advertising on the program in question. This suspension has been requested immediately and will be handled as expeditiously as possible. We have been informed, however, that programming changes may not become effective immediately. It is important to note that Bayer purchases packages of advertising time across all major networks without selecting placement on any specific program. We regularly evaluate our advertising purchases to make sound judgments to continue or discontinue based upon our beliefs, values and ethical considerations."_
_TrueCar: "Pending further assessment of recent developments, we have instructed our media buyer to direct our advertising to other programming."_
_GlaxoSmithKline: "We are continually reviewing our advertising to ensure it is conducted in a responsible manner aligned with our values. We have temporarily put a hold on spots running on The O'Reilly Factor while we assess this situation."_
_Sanofi: "At Sanofi Consumer Healthcare, decisions about advertising on any given website, network, magazine, or programs are never undertaken as an endorsement or non-endorsement of the host, editorial or entertainment content. Rather, our purpose in advertising our product is to provide important information to consumers so that they may make an informed decision about which product will best provide relief for their symptoms. The controversy around The O'Reilly Factor program and allegations made against Bill O'Reilly are matters that we take seriously and will continue to monitor. We do not endorse the behavior or opinions of program hosts or the content. We have reallocated our current advertising originally scheduled during this program. We will continue to monitor and evaluate the situation as we plan future advertising decisions."_
_UNTUCKit:"As a company in which more than 2/3rd of our employees are women, we take sexual harassment claims very seriously. Moreover, it is important our corporate partners reflect the same principles of inclusivity and equality upon which we have built our brand. In light of the disturbing allegations, we instructed our media buyer this morning to reallocate our ad dollars to other shows effective immediately. We will continue to closely monitor the situation but believe this is the right decision at this time."_
_Allstate: "Inclusivity and support for women are important Allstate values. We are concerned about the issues surrounding the program and we have suspended our advertising."_
_Esurance: "In light of the recent controversies surrounding Bill O'Reilly and his treatment of women, Esurance is suspending its advertising during "The O'Reilly Factor." At Esurance, inclusion and support for women extends across all aspects of our business ? from our associates to our customers to our partners. And we want to partner with organizations and programming that share those same values."_
_T. Rowe Price: "We regularly evaluate our media buys to ensure alignment with our corporate values, and in light of the recent allegations we have decided to pull our upcoming ads from The O'Reilly Factor."_
_Wayfair: "We do not have any future ad buys planned for the show at this time. We condemn all forms of harassment and are closely assessing the situation. We have advertised on the show in the past and in light of the reports have moved our spots to other programming while we assess the situation."_
_Orkin: "Orkin buys its advertising in broad dayparts on networks that reach our target audience. We do not buy specific shows, including the O'Reilly Factor. The O'Reilly Factor is in the daypart that we buy on Fox, and we have added that show to our "Do Not Buy" list in the wake of the current allegations."_
_Society for Human Resource Management: "SHRM has determined to cease its current advertising on the Fox News Network."_
_The Wonderful Company: "At The Wonderful Company, we are committed to a respectful and inclusive workplace enviornment and insist upon the same from our business partners. We do not currently have or plan for ad inventory on this show."_
_Coldwell Banker: "We were disappointed that our ad ran on O'Reilly as it wasn't part of our intentional media programming. We pulled future ads from the show."_
_H&R Block: "We share your concern about recent allegations, and no longer advertise during The O'Reilly Factor as a result."_
_Weather Tech: "We are already working on adjusting our advertising schedule and we appreciate your feedback."_
_Advil: "We are no longer advertising on the Bill O'Reilly show."_
_BambooHR: "BambooHR condemns workplace harassment, and in light of recent allegations, has canceled ads on The O'Reilly Factor."_
_Jenny Craig: "As an organization, Jenny Craig condemns any and all forms of sexual harassment. As a matter of corporate policy, we do not publicly comment on our advertising strategy. We are constantly evaluating our media buys to maximize the efficiency of our corporate investment and effectively reach our target audience. However, we can confirm that we have suspended all ads on The O'Reilly Factor."_
_Ancestry: "Equality and respect are core values for Ancestry, especially in the workplace. We will not support those whose actions conflict with those values. To be clear, we have pulled our ads from Bill O'Reilly."_
_Subaru: "After review, we will no longer advertise during the Bill O'Reilly show in the future."_
_Old Dominion Freight Line: "In light of the recent allegations surrounding the Bill O'Reilly show, OD has decided to discontinue our commercials from the show."_
_Amica Insurance: "Our ads on The O'Reilly Factor are being pulled. It may take a few days for this to occur."_
_LegalZoom: "This was not part of our intentional media programming and we have pulled all ads from this show."_
_Invisalign: "Align Technology is redirecting its media buy for Invisalign spots and will not advertise on/around The O'Reilly Factor."_
_Pacific Life: "As of today, Pacific Life is no longer an advertiser on the O'Reilly Factor."_
_Visionworks: "Visionworks' media buy was with Fox News, not with any show specifically. Once we learned about the allegations, we pulled our ads from the program. Our media strategy is built around programming that aligns with our company's, and our customer's, core values. We continually review our advertising strategy and update on a quarterly basis, however when situations arise, we are able to work with our media partners to act swiftly to ensure our core values are embodied. After recent allegations on "The O'Reilly Factor," Visionworks has pulled all ads."_
_Stanley Steemer: "We are in the process of removing our commercials from 'The O'Reilly Factor."'_
_Carfax: "For more than 30 years, CARFAX has been working hard as a consumer advocate to give Americans the facts about used cars. The ongoing controversy over The O'Reilly Factor is a distraction from our mission to help millions of consumers. Therefore, we have instructed FOX News to remove our advertising from the program."_
_Eli Lilly and Company: "Eli Lilly and Company has suspended its advertising on The O'Reilly Factor for now."_
_Allstar Products Group: "It was a corporate decision for Allstar Products Group to pull the media."_
_Propane Council: "The Proudly Propane campaign is no longer advertising on The O'Reilly Factor, effective immediately."_
_Reddi Wip: "We've received some questions about our advertising presence on the O'Reilly Factor. We are removing the show from our advertising plans."_
_GoodRx: "After review, GoodRx will no longer advertise on The O'Reilly Factor. We are in the process of removing our ads."_
_Southern New Hampshire University: "In light of recent allegations, SNHU has pulled all advertising from The O'Reilly Factor. As a University, we value diversity, inclusion, and respect for all, and we take every measure to ensure our advertising is consistent with our core values."_
_Touchnote: "We requested that our commercials won't run on the show. Sadly pre-booked spots may still air."_
_BeenVerified: "At this time, we're pulling our advertisements on The O'Reilly Factor. We continually monitor our advertising to make sure it aligns with our company values."_
_Consumer Cellular: "We can confirm that Consumer Cellular has removed our advertising from 'The O'Reilly Factor' show."_
_MileIQ: "We take this very seriously & are addressing it. As the cancellation takes effect, some prebooked spots may still air."_
_Peloton: "Peloton has currently suspended advertising on The O'Reilly Factor in light of the recent allegations against the show's host, which are in direct opposition to our company's core values."_
_Companies currently evaluating whether or not to keep advertising on "The O'Reilly Factor"_
_Trivago: "We are constantly reviewing our media buys to ensure we do not support any behavior that contradicts trivago's corporate values. We are currently reviewing the information available, but do not discuss our advertising strategy publicly."_
_Enterprise Holdings: "We are looking into this, but we haven't made any decisions."_
_TD Ameritrade: "We don't have a direct media buy with the program, and we have only run advertising on the show once in the last quarter. We have no plans to run anything else, at a minimum, until much later in the spring. Harassment in any form is unacceptable, and because one of our core values is People Matter, this is a situation that we are monitoring closely. If we need to make additional changes to our media buying strategy down the road, we have the flexibility to do so."_
_Expedia: "We regularly evaluate all of our media buying, as we are doing now with regard to this program."_
_Companies that will continue to advertise on "The O'Reilly Factor"_
_Angie's List: "The advertising strategy we have long used at Angie's List is meant to reach as many people as possible with news that our service exists and is available to them. We place ads across a wide spectrum of venues intending to reach as many viewers/listeners/ readers as possible without taking a position on the viewpoints of the venues themselves. Just as we trust members to make their own hiring decisions, we trust them to make their own media consumption decisions."_
_Companies that have ceased advertising on "The O'Reilly Factor" for other reasons_
_CFP Board: "CFP Board does not have a partnership or a sponsorship with Fox News. Our television advertising is purchased through an advertising network where the advertisements are placed on multiple cable television channels and shows. As our spring flight is winding down, we will no longer have any placements on Fox News."_
_Companies that aren't saying_
_Quincy Bioscience: "We don't publicly comment on our advertising. As a company we condemn all forms of sexual harassment."_


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2017)

I find it kinda suspicious, this happens when they want to discredit someone and if it was about an actual crime why wasnt it pursued previously


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Qy-Y3HJNU_s


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

lol- it was- 13 million or some other such shit was spent in pay offs

the lawsuits have been piling up for years
fox didn't care because he's a money maker for them- people take his shit as news rather than what it is- an opinion talk show

what news outlet had that gas bag nancy grace- was it cnn? same shit
IDK how anyone listens to that trash


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 5, 2017)

He'll get a job in the Trump admin.   He kinda already has one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 5, 2017)

Why does trump always defend the pussy grabbers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2017)

I cna totally see orielly being a douche, but that just seem to be a requirement for the coarse


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Why does trump always defend the pussy grabbers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




lol- I kinda thought "wtf" when I saw the trump defense- I was thinking- dude- distance yourself like almost literally advertiser is doing-lol


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I cna totally see orielly being a douche, but that just seem to be a requirement for the coarse




-
ya sure- I think you have to be a fussy cunt for whatever brand of horseshit you're selling for these entertainment slots


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

I had to go look- the Nancy Grace slot was by headline news whom had a slot for the show on CNN

god I hated listening to that speculative legal disgrace


----------



## BadGas (Apr 5, 2017)

Billy the Kid's number is up. 

Put Hannity in his slot.. fuck Bill.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

googling Hannity and Oreilly I came up with the gossip article titled "I was liberal mole at fox news" ..lololol
I wonder if half of it is true

http://www.salon.com/2013/05/29/i_w...lly_to_roger_ailes_heres_all_the_inside_dope/


----------



## chocolatemalt (May 31, 2017)

SheriV said:


> googling Hannity and Oreilly I came up with the gossip article titled "I was liberal mole at fox news" ..lololol
> I wonder if half of it is true
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/05/29/i_w...lly_to_roger_ailes_heres_all_the_inside_dope/



In isolation you might assume half of it is a fictional smear piece, but now with the mountain of dirt that's come out on Fox it's a highly corroborated and undeniable picture of how a propaganda network is built.  The construction of this intricate reality tunnel and its exclusions of unwanted data is fascinating.  If you've followed stories on Roger Ailes over the years from his origins in the Nixon White House, none of it is a surprise.

Nice link btw.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 1, 2017)

if you accept a payoff to keep quiet and then turn around and talk you should be charged with obstructing justice


----------

